# Fellowship of the Ring 2013 special edition by Harper Collins



## Tal (Jan 14, 2017)

Hello,

I hope this is the correct subcategory for this...

A while ago I saw TTT and ROTK of the 2013 Harper Collins special edition and bought them on a whim, but I've been unable to find a copy of the Fellowship of the same edition. It appears to be very rare, and costs over 2000$ on amazon! 

Since my two books are just lying around useless without the Fellowship, I'm thinking of selling them. Does anyone know how much they're worth currently (excellent condition)? 
Or better yet - where I can find a decent-priced English copy of the Fellowship? 


Thanks for any help!


----------



## carolynphillips (Apr 10, 2018)

I have seen it! Looks really great. Especially with f1 bet canadian gp information


----------

